# hpasm & FreeBSD 7.x



## sT4k3 (Sep 28, 2009)

Hi! I use hpasm for monitoring temperature and fan's on the HP ProLiant server's but this utlity doesn't work with FreeBSD 7.x. Someone used this utility under FreeBSD 7 ?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Sep 28, 2009)

Do you have the compatibility layer for FreeBSD 6 in your kernel and misc/compat6x installed? Then you should be able to run the version for FreeBSD 6.


----------



## sT4k3 (Sep 28, 2009)

Yes, compat5x and compat6x was installed:


```
#pkg_info | grep -i compat
compat5x-amd64-5.4.0.8_9 A convenience package to install the compat5x libraries
compat6x-amd64-6.4.604000.200810 A convenience package to install the compat6x libraries
```

Kernel:


```
#grep -i compat /usr/src/sys/amd64/conf/KERN
options         COMPAT_43TTY            # BSD 4.3 TTY compat [KEEP THIS!]
options         COMPAT_IA32             # Compatible with i386 binaries
options         COMPAT_FREEBSD4         # Compatible with FreeBSD4
options         COMPAT_FREEBSD5         # Compatible with FreeBSD5
options         COMPAT_FREEBSD6         # Compatible with FreeBSD6
```

When I startup the hpasm, I get error:


```
/usr/local/etc/rc.d/hpasm.sh start
Starting hpasmd
/libexec/ld-elf.so.1: Shared object "libhpasmintrfc.so.1" not found, required by "hpasmxld"
```


----------



## DutchDaemon (Sep 28, 2009)

Well, that should be part of the hpasm program, so scan your disk for it. If you find it, either symlink to it from an existing library directory, or copy it there, or add the directory it's in to the library search path with [cmd=]ldconfig -m[/cmd].


----------



## osx-addict (Oct 8, 2009)

I had to apply a patch to the hpasm version that I got off the "FreeBSD Tools for Proliant" page -- I believe I had to use version 7.22 they have listed for my DL380 G3 machine.. Below is the patch link :

Patch Available Here

To apply the patch, issue the following :

`$  bspatch hpasmcli hpasmcli_patched hpasmcli.obj`

Hope that helps.. and works for your version of the tool + machine combo.


----------



## gdodig (Nov 24, 2009)

The install script should copy the libhpasmintrfc.so.1 to /usr/lib32 on 64bit systems so just make a symlink:

`# ln -s /lib/libhpasmintrfc.so.1 /usr/lib32/libhpasmintrfc.so.1`

Best regards,
Goran Dodig


----------



## kyrrin (Jan 3, 2010)

*Partial success, anyway: hpasm on DL380 G2*

From the looks of this thread, I'm not the only one to have problems with this particular package. 

Anyway -- I've gotten partial success with FreeBSD 8.0 installed on a Proliant DL380 G2. For those who may wish to try and duplicate my results, here's what I did.

--Downloaded the hpasm version 7.22 package.

--Made sure my kernel had the appropriate COMPAT features in it.

--Tweaked the INSTALL file to make it install the daemon and CLI for FreeBSD4.

--Started the daemon, then tried to use the CLI.

What I found is that the v4 daemon package started and ran without any problem, thus causing my fans to (finally!) slow down, thank $DEITY. The noise was driving me nuts, even with the server in a rack in the garage.

However, I'm unable to use the hpasmcli module at all, with or without the patch. Trying the v4 version without the patch gets the usual permission denied message about getmsg(), and a complaint it can't communicate with the hpasmd daemon.

Trying the v4 version WITH the patch returns an error message about a truncated ELF file, then aborts execution.

FWIW: The v5 daemon won't even run in this environment. The CLI module returned the same getmsg() permission error without the patch, and something bizarre about libthread vs. libpthread with it.

So, in conclusion: The V4 daemon works, but the v4 CLI doesn't. The V5 daemon doesn't work, but the CLI probably would if I could figure out the libpthread mess.

At this point, I've pretty much reached the end of my rope. My coding skills are way back in the mid-70's with DEC BASIC-Plus under RSTS/E on a PDP-11/70, and maybe a tiny bit of embedded stuff here and there.

In other terms, I'm nowhere near enough of a coder to figure this out. I'm hoping my observations here (and I will happily answer any questions if I can) will help those with more programming skill than I to make the hpasm package truly usable on ver. 8 and up.

I might not be able to use the CLI utility, but at least I got my fans to slow down (which was my main goal).

Happy tweaking.


----------



## kyrrin (Jan 3, 2010)

*Further update, hpasm on FreeBSD 7.x and up*

Just thought I'd let everyone know I had the exact same results when trying to use hpasm on a load of FreeBSD 7.0-RELEASE with a generic (non-custom) kernel.

Once again -- The version 4.0 hpasmd daemon fired up and worked right away. The version 5 would not, and neither version of the hpasmcli modules would work.

Sure be nice if we could get that utility properly updated...

Thanks.


----------



## k1piee (Mar 30, 2011)

kyrrin said:
			
		

> Just thought I'd let everyone know I had the exact same results when trying to use hpasm on a load of FreeBSD 7.0-RELEASE with a generic (non-custom) kernel.
> 
> Once again -- The version 4.0 hpasmd daemon fired up and worked right away. The version 5 would not, and neither version of the hpasmcli modules would work.
> 
> ...



I run 8.1-RELEASE with stock kernel and nothing modified, and the 5.0 version didn't work for me either. However as you said the 4.0 version did work, using the 7.22 package and NOT the latest 7.50 

All I did was:


```
/usr/ports/misc/compat4x]# make install clean

cp hpasm/FreeBSD4/hpasmd /usr/sbin/hpasmd
cp hpasm/FreeBSD4/hpasmcli /usr/sbin/hpasmcli
cp hpasm/hpasm.sh /usr/local/etc/rc.d
cp hpasm/hpasmd.4 /usr/local/man/man4/hpasmd.4
cp hpasm/hpasmcli.4 /usr/local/man/man4/hpasmcli.4
chmod +x /usr/sbin/hpasm*
```

And rebooted to see if it started at bootup and it did  The fans are spinning much slower now.

Thanks for the info!
-Patric


----------

